# Mystery Camera- Need help with Identification



## zhfmzach (Jul 26, 2014)

So i was looking around in my grandfathers basement and found what looks to be an old camera attached to an arm mounted on a wall. I researched it a little and think it is something like a glass plate camera mostly because i pulled one of two trays out and a glass pane fell out and shattered. There is a lower tray that opens up and has a square hole in the middle like for film. But i cant find anything like it on the internet. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 26, 2014)

Are we looking at some of these sideways?? It looks somewhat like an enlarger but with the bellows I suppose it could be something to duplicate photos. I've seen smaller ones that were used to take photos of slides etc. I see Vivitar on it, I have a small Vivitar slide duplicator (can't think what the actual name is) that was made to copy a slide and print out the image as a Polaroid photo. 

Maybe try searching Vivitar, slide duplicate, etc. (can't think what else they were called) and see what you can find. Or wait til someone else comes on that might know exactly what it is! I haven't seen a picture of one quite like this or this size.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2014)

Your 'glass plate' camera is actually an enlarger, probably early 80s vintage at a guess used to make paper prints from film negatives.  The glass that broke was likely from the negative carrier and meant to keep the negatives flat during exposure.


----------



## zhfmzach (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks! That's exactly what it is. Any idea's on if there worth anything?
I did some research and i believe it's the e-34 model.


----------



## compur (Jul 26, 2014)

Enlargers are a hard sell these days and Vivitar enlargers were never much in demand. The lens looks like an early EL-Nikkor which may have a little value depending on focal length. Basically, it's a take-whatever-you-can-get situation.


----------

